# Brigintine



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone fishing up that way? My daughter, son-in-law and grandsons are going the 2nd week of August and are coming out here to Harrisburg (from the Philly area) to borrow some gear. I told them to look north of the old pier/castle. Any other suggestions? I'm thinking that kingfish and pomps may be around. Maybe an undersized flounder or too as well. Blues? Gonna set them up with some nice spinning gear. 

I haven't been there in 30 years so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Jack


----------

